# Don't trust your lock



## arsenic0

snoeboarder said:


> welllllll ... my lock betrayed me, it was the 1st time i used it this yr, not sure what went wong but my combination didnt work, so my friend grabbed it full force and YANK! my board was free again, nobody came to ask "hey, are you stealing that board" lol, bye bye alibi lock
> 
> anyone got an all metal lock solution i can ride safely with? im thinking anything that doesnt involve plastic or a combo, or just say fuck it?


Why not just ...use a regular bicycle lock? If your going through all the trouble of locking up your board, just use one? And if you dont want to lug it around, just lock it to a pole when you get in and then take it off and lock your board down when you need it. Granted the problem with boards is people can always just take off your bindings and steal the board. But thats not really stoppable unless you have ski check.

Never understood why people make this more complex than it needs to be buying special light weight snowboarding locks that fall apart.


----------



## Glade Ripper

Dakine cam lock... DAKINE Cam Lock from Dogfunk.com

I bought this after having one of the cheap plastic burton locks that I could pull apart last season. Seems like it will be a nice and sturdy lock so now all the need is to undo my binding screws to take my board :laugh:


----------



## JoeR

snoeboarder said:


> anyone got an all metal lock solution i can ride safely with? im thinking anything that doesnt involve plastic or a combo, or just say fuck it?


Get a split board, take it apart, and stash the two halves at opposite ends of the base lodge. No locks needed -- no one will steal a useless half-board.


----------



## snoeboarder

all good answers, breaking it was funny it was good for a couple laughs, i think ill get a lock, stash it on a fence, then pick up a splitboard so i can split to the sidecountry on these suckaz ... just foolin, lots of groms & dudes were throwin down hard at the loaded turkey railjam


----------



## treymchattie

when someone wants to steal a board, they arent going to go for the one with an obvious lock on it. just like houses, nobody is going to break into the house with a security camera, regardless if it is real or a fake. they will go to the next one down, gotta be quick and fumbling with a lock or unscrewing bindings looks pretty suspicious.


----------



## Beatlesfan888

appearently not at his mountain haha


----------



## Nivek

OP said his combo didn't work so his friend just yanked the lock off. His board didn't actually get stolen. So few people use locks on the mountain that a would be thief would be stupid to try for the ones that do have locks. Move one board down and he's set. Ultimately, like bikes, a lock is never 100% secure. All they do is tell the thief there are easier targets.


----------



## NYCboarder

i had (still do) a crappy burton lock. I knew it could be broken easily however i have the frame of thought that if someone wants something they will take it. I guess i used it sorta as a deterence. To take the board fast they may go for the easy and quick one to grab and get out. 
Since I got my new NS I am going beef up my lock this season to a bike lock. 
It is true someone can take of the bindings to bypass the lock but that it true.. Thank god the new rome bindings have the screws hidden under the basepads.. that makes it even more annoying to get to... Cheers


----------



## slyder

Whats wrong with a regular lock and cable. One small key to keep in your pocket not a big deal










-Slyder


----------



## Minger

Bike lock ftw.


----------



## DC5R

Use a Ski Key. I think most resorts have the racks which accomodate the lock. It's small and very effective.


----------



## slyder

sometimes we need to be more subtle when we lock or store our boards. This should help too.










-Slyder


----------



## ev13wt

Awesome thread.

One thing to note is that if you lock up your stuff, it probably means it worth something, also making it a target.


I usually always threw my junk somewhere and nothing happened. But then again, it was never anything desirable and I actually looked like a ragboy clothes wise so I think noone ever noticed me.

If you come to the mountain all blinged out with the newest 10/11 gear, you might be more of a target anyhow.


----------



## j.gnar

the mountain i ride at has a free ski/board check, i always make sure to use it if im going to be away from my board for a while


----------



## linvillegorge

I always use a lock at the resort, but I also always keep my board in sight. You have to realize that all you're doing with a lock is hopefully making a thief look for an easier target. The reason I use a lock is so someone can't just grab my board and go. Since I have my board in sight, I'm hopefully going to see them trying to cut the lock or remove the binding and hopefully that'll give me time to get out there and knock his ass out. Again, the key word here is "hopefully". In my mind, a lock is cheap and worth the insurance it provides.


----------



## T.J.

locks, especially thin cable snowboard locks are a deterrent, not a guarantee. a would be thief is going to scope out an unlocked board before a locked one. my local resorts have a free snowboard check, i always use that.


----------



## legallyillegal

your house burglar alarm goes off, the police arrive in much more than one minute, in the meantime you now no longer have a brand new 60" plasma ($500 worth of meth right there)


----------



## doron

I used to have one of the basic Burton locks with the three digit wheels. I locked my friend's board along with mine while we grabbed lunch and the combination wouldn't work when we got back. I noticed the plastic casing was a little bent so I pulled it apart a little further and saw that one of the wheels wasn't sitting correctly. Long story short I just bend the thing off and solved the riddle by moving one of the wheels one digit form where it was supposed to be.
Gave me a scare so I stopped using locks (my board was also old), but now that I have new gear I'll invest in something better.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2




----------



## Magnum626

Haha great movie!


----------



## SPAZ

slyder said:


> sometimes we need to be more subtle when we lock or store our boards. This should help too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Slyder


Well that doesn't work. If you have seen Shred you will know that it hurts like a bitch when you fall on your gun off a rail :laugh:
"How did that get there?" :cheeky4:


----------



## riznfall

I always try to use the ski/board check. There have been times that was full and we try to have atleast one person hang with the boards.


----------



## Magnum626

There's no ski/snowboard check by me. At least I know if my lock ever freezes over I can just yank it and I'll get my board back...lol


----------



## Toecutter

slyder said:


> sometimes we need to be more subtle when we lock or store our boards. This should help too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Slyder


Lock up the board and stand there holding the gun while everyone else goes inside the lodge?


----------



## SPAZ

haha, that might work....


----------



## Beatlesfan888

Just watch your board. A freind of mine saw a guy grab his board, he followed him down and beat the shit out of him in the parking lot.


----------



## Alban

slyder said:


> sometimes we need to be more subtle when we lock or store our boards. This should help too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Slyder


LMFAO! I actually laughed out loud  Desperate calls for desperate measures.


----------



## fredericp64

DC5R said:


> Use a Ski Key. I think most resorts have the racks which accomodate the lock. It's small and very effective.


I don't understand why every resort does not have this yet. it's a godsend.


----------



## Milo303

If someone wants you're board, they're going to get it.... A lock just detours people who aren't completely dedicated


----------



## Beatlesfan888

so in the past week i left my lock stuck on a board rack, i go back the next week and luckly its still there, just to lose the key somewhere out on the mountain.


----------



## Starsky

get a sticker saying PRAISE THE LORD on your board... no-one messes with them holy folk


----------

